# What happened to Zboard?



## realmike15

I'm really confused their websites has been down for a long time now.  Did they go out of business?  I could see if they were a small company, but they had products all over the place including BestBuy and Gamestop.  Anyone know what happened?


----------



## DCIScouts

It looks like they were bought out by a company called Ideazon.  That may have been the previous owner as well and they just discontinued the dedicated ZBoard website, but here's a link to some of the stuff sold on their main website...

http://www.steelseries.com/us/products/keyboards/zboard/information


----------



## realmike15

DCIScouts said:


> It looks like they were bought out by a company called Ideazon.  That may have been the previous owner as well and they just discontinued the dedicated ZBoard website, but here's a link to some of the stuff sold on their main website...
> 
> http://www.steelseries.com/us/products/keyboards/zboard/information



Thanks for the link!  I love their products for, good to know they're still making pref for computers.


----------

